# Drop Panel with Pnuematics?



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

How do i make a Drop Panel by using Pnuematics? please note I HAVE NEVER USED PNUEMATICS AND DO NOT OWN A PNUEMATIC CYLINDER (yet)

(if you know a cheaper alternative please tell me)


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Psyc0 Walrus said:


> How do i make a Drop Panel by using Pnuematics? please note I HAVE NEVER USED PNUEMATICS AND DO NOT OWN A PNUEMATIC CYLINDER (yet)
> 
> (if you know a cheaper alternative please tell me)


Well the first question is whats this drop pannel if for, is it for an actor or for a prop

Making a pneumatic drop panel can be very easy, there are some how-to's on it but Steve's over at the Garage of Evil has an easy one to follow which I followed to make mine





you simply need to get a high throw cylinder about 20" stroke


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Lotus said:


> Well the first question is whats this drop pannel if for, is it for an actor or for a prop
> 
> Making a pneumatic drop panel can be very easy, there are some how-to's on it but Steve's over at the Garage of Evil has an easy one to follow which I followed to make mine
> 
> ...


for a prop not an actor but i dont have the money to buy a full pneumatics set!!! do you know of any other ways?

also i already started some construction on mine...


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

well you could go electronic but you are better off asking people in the general halloween section, but would mainly consist of a pulley system to drop it rapidly and slowly raise it


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Lotus said:


> well you could go electronic but you are better off asking people in the general halloween section, but would mainly consist of a pulley system to drop it rapidly and slowly raise it


actually i decided to just make it for an actor since i dont really have the money right now maybe next year ill remodel it but thanks for your help!


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

UPDATE: 
I completely restarted my drop panel project and now its coming out great! going to lowes tomorrow to get some foam and a hook and some paint! hurray!


----------



## richermartyn (Oct 26, 2009)

hi there...

Project - Drop Panel 3 Axis Skull Columns
After much thought lubrication, I decided to make a ToT greeter. Using a 3 axis skull for a ToT greeter is already overkill, so in true GoE spirit I decided to overkill the overkill (twice) and make the worlds most complicated, over done, 20 second long ToT greeter.


----------

